# Washington State Get Together?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maybe it's time to start planning a Washington State get together, too. I've noticed we've gained in Washington State members....

If we were to try, I would think we'd try and plan for Centralia? Seems like a good central point. We have a lot of members in the Seattle area....and several in the Vancouver area. Centralia would be a nice midway point.

Any interest from the Washington area members?


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

We're totally there!!

Depending on when it is and if we still have pups, we'll bring them too!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It's all about who can go and when. I can usually make it happen any weekend for me... Gotta make sure Carsonsdaddy can make it...

I know of one big park right off of I-5 that would be pretty easy for anyone to find.

Let's get a few more responses, then we can throw out some dates and go from there...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> It's all about who can go and when. I can usually make it happen any weekend for me... Gotta make sure Carsonsdaddy can make it...
> 
> I know of one big park right off of I-5 that would be pretty easy for anyone to find.
> 
> Let's get a few more responses, then we can throw out some dates and go from there...




Shoot guys---keep ona drivin' on I-5 and show up for Sacramento's Ryley's Run!!!!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Shoot guys---keep ona drivin' on I-5 and show up for Sacramento's Ryley's Run!!!!!!!


I would love too....but seriously doubt I'll have the money this year.....

But if I plan ahead enough, I'm sure we could make it work for the following year....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaa :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

Can somebody come pick me up? :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaa :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't fret guys----I'll be taking pictures by the hundreds so nobody will miss out on this thing---no matter where you live!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I would love too....but seriously doubt I'll have the money this year.....
> 
> But if I plan ahead enough, I'm sure we could make it work for the following year....



If things go a good as I hope they do this year then it would be a blast for everyone next year.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

What park? Borst park? That's the only one off the freeway in Centralia I can think of.


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm all for it! We live in SW Washington but can make it to Centralia most weekends.


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm all for it! We live in SW Washington but can make it to Centralia most weekends. We are foster parents and have also adopted a dog from Golden Bond Rescue out of Portland. They have an annual picnic for promoting their fosters and it is huge. There were literally hundreds of goldens everywhere. We had a great time and so did Nellie. We adopted Sophie shortly after that. She won the popcorn toss at the picnic!!!!! Here is a picture of it. Nellie is the one in the middle with the tongue hanging out.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

This sounds like GReat fun!!!!!! I would love to try to do this!

Nellie and Sophies Mom: I was suppose to work at the picnic last year and got called away on business and had to miss it! You can bet I will be there this year though!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

we're in gig harbor...centralia is far.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ok so its not that far. we could probably make it. its near the factory outlet malls right???


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm in for the Washington get together -- if you don't mind one black lab mix amongst all your Goldens  Weekends only unfortunately.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Do they make Clairol for dogs? How about a nice auburn for Shadow? or maybe even a strawberry blonde... Then he'd fit right in...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

NewParentsTo9 said:


> What park? Borst park? That's the only one off the freeway in Centralia I can think of.


I don't remember the name of it....but I know you can see it from the freeway. It's the same exit as all the outlet stores....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> I'm in for the Washington get together -- if you don't mind one black lab mix amongst all your Goldens  Weekends only unfortunately.


Of course.....we'd have to do it on a weekend....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Count me in too Rick....I would love to go!  Nellie and Sophie's Mom and Dad have become my friends, and I see she posted about us getting together! It was great fun! I probably would just bring Brody, for two reasons. One if Lexi is pregnant, I will leave her home. Plus, she gets so horribly carsick! I try to not take her any farther than I have to in the car. It is terrible, we have tried everything to make it better, with so luck at all. It would be a long, miserable trip for her!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That would be great! I'd love to go...if I can. Weekends are pretty busy unfortunatley, but if I know enough ahead of time, I should be able to make it work.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

I just finalized my plans for the GR Nationals in Everrett, WA - it's September 15 - September 22 (two Saturdays & all the days in-between  ). I'll have my booth there all 8 days & would love to meet some of you & your dogs there!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

DogMomAbby said:


> I just finalized my plans for the GR Nationals in Everrett, WA - it's September 15 - September 22 (two Saturdays & all the days in-between  ). I'll have my booth there all 8 days & would love to meet some of you & your dogs there!


I'd love to make it.....I'll try and keep one of them Saturdays open...


----------



## Flashbrite (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it's a little far for me... If it's further north in the future, I'm all in. We have outlet malls up here too that are sweet  By the tulalip casino, the seattle premium outlets... maybe there aren't that many members up north though. 
Seattle Premium Outlets
Tulalip resort casino washington


----------



## Jake321 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm new to the forum and saw you guys thinking of a seattle area meetup....have you done that already? I live in Everett and would love to bring Jake


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jake321 said:


> I'm new to the forum and saw you guys thinking of a seattle area meetup....have you done that already? I live in Everett and would love to bring Jake


We haven't done one....but I'd still be open to one. If we're anywhere near Seattle, it would be easy to do....with little notice for us.

At one point, we were discussing a possible Centralia meet up so we could possible get Jeremy and other Vancouver-ish people...meeting between Seattle and Portland...

We're good either way though. In fact, even if a few of us wanted to meet at a dog park or something...it gives the dogs a chance to play. My two will play with any dog....though, we've learned the hard way that it's best to bring Samson without tennis balls. If he's got a tennis ball, he's not very socialable...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just joined - - did you guys ever have or planning a future meetup? Saw Centralia area had been mentioned -- like that!! Kinda (horribly!) scared the of Seattle area traffic, etc, etc. Was at the Bassett Bash in Woodinville once & that locale seemed to work.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, don't leave us Portlanders out!!!!:rockon: I've been really looking forward to meeting everyone!!! A Sunday would be best for me, as DH works Saturday for most of the day and I'd love to have him come along to help wrangle Sienna and our non-furry child!

I'd like to hear more about the Golden Bond Rescue in Portland... can't foster, but am up for being connected in some way...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

was in Centralia/Chehalis yesterday -- a major street is GOLD STREET. wanted to take OB's pic by a street sign, but hubby uncooperative .


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Something to think about for timing... Chehalis was hit kinda hard by the heavy rains we had over the Winter... I believe that is where they closed I-5 for a bit, so it might be prudent to wait until closer to Late Spring/Summer just to make sure it's dried out and/or in okay shape? Also so Jeremy and Wifey can show off their daughter!!

When will we decide setting a date? I want to make sure I have the day open (can you tell I love you guys?) and I've got a few visits here and me going to visit my Mom to nail down as well...

:wavey:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hey i have a great idea.... how about ALL west coast members have a big meetup here in san diego, its quite central and all


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Or Irvine -- we're a little farther up the coast from SD.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ps ceci we need to plan our doggie playdate


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> hey i have a great idea.... how about ALL west coast members have a big meetup here in san diego, its quite central and all


Uh....I'm all for that.....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Uh....I'm all for that.....


and/or DUH :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> and/or DUH :


lol...that's my first real laugh of the day.... :smooch:


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Rick....not sure where everyone is coming from....I am in Renton as well. That Grandview off leash dog park is really nice up the hill from Kent...actually it is a Sea Tac address I think. It sure would be fun to get together with some of you!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> ... Chehalis was hit kinda hard by the heavy rains we had over the Winter... I :wavey:


no kidd'n - -we own some ground in the hardest hit valley (a true disaster zone) & went there this weekend and there were *nine horses* on our place. 'bout the only grass around - we had said "do what ya gotta do", so they electric fenced 4 acres. Much would rather have had it trampled by retrievers (labs included, naturally)


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Washington get together*

I'm getting a GR puppy in September (2008) and I live in Snohomish so I would like to hear if there is an event planned. I am free on weekends. Susan


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Susan6953 said:


> I'm getting a GR puppy in September (2008) and I live in Snohomish so I would like to hear if there is an event planned. I am free on weekends. Susan


My Dad lives in Snohomish! Me and Murphy would love to get together sometime for a play date.. and I want to see your puppy!!


----------

